# Co2 systems



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

As per my other posts, i am new to planted aquaria...

Can anyone advise on whether they think this is a good system in terms of the pictured equipments etc. The cost is far less than the more global commercial brands, I just don't want to save money now when i'll need to spend later if you know what i mean.

All equipment is included and it is a reputable company with good feedback. But the style, shape and and materials used appear to be fairly standard.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-free/103405498/Aquarium_Carbon_Dioxide_Injection_AQ_CO2.html

Apologies for the external post!


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

i don't like the small print, "Min. Order: 5 Piece/Pieces", at US$198.00, if you can buy 1 i would go with type 2 but thats just me,


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi c4cache... thanks for that. no, it will be just for one as I'm buying through LFS....thats the onl;y webpage i could find with info. why would you buy the type 2?? Cost is double.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ropate,

First, I believe the .82 liter is only equivalent to about a 1# cylinder. That is an awfully small cylinder, about the same size as a "Paintball" cylinder. I use a 5# cylinder on two tanks, a 45 and 30 gallon, and fill it about every 2 months. I am looking to replace it with a 10#. The price for the system they are offering also seems a little high, if I converted properly about $200+ US.

Have you considered checking out beer / beverage suppliers? You could probably find a better regulator and a larger cylinder (4.0 - 8.0 liters) for less money. If you could find used equipment, a used regulator and with a used 5# cylinder costs about $80 US here in the states. You can add a needle valve and bubble counter for about $30 US. 

If it were me, I think I would do a little more research and see if if I could find equipment that might better meet my requirements at a lower price.


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi ropate,
> 
> If it were me, I think I would do a little more research and see if if I could find equipment that might better meet my requirements at a lower price.


Thanks Seattle Aq, I have since found the same sysem but used online with a 1.7L or 2#.. I'll be running the system on a 200 L or 50G tank that is only moderately planted (and i now have a pair of unexpectedly breeding cichlids in there too)...

Thanks for the info regarding brewers etc....I'll do a call around before i purchase the ebay system and see if my LFS ca supply the equip if i buy the tank. Sadly, equipment doesn't appear to be as readily available as it is in the US.

PS - LOVE Seattle by the way.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ropate,

My wife and I visited Sydney and the NE (Cairns) in 2000; we had a great time! Wonderful country, great scenery, very friendly people....we loved Australia!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Ropate, if all else fails, look to welding supply rather than fish stores. They'll be able to get you the solenoid, a better regulator with both in and out pressure and 5lb cylinder for around $160USD/$240 AUD. The rest can be ordered online for under $25US/$40AUD, considering you don't really need the bubble counter. All things said, you could probably rig a better system your self for cheaper.

-Philosophos


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

i just like the regulator with a tank gage and a working press, and i run a 20# co2 tank i bought from a local ice co. for $35.00US so brew, ice, welding gas and beverage suppliers, but just a heads up hear in Salt Lake City the suppliers will not refill Coke and Pepsi tanks for the public you have to deal with them (Coke/ Pepsi). i just take my tank down to the local welding suppler and do a tank exchange and never need to worry about my tank hydro exp. date.


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks for that! i'm investigating...


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

Be careful with that site.

On a different subject, that's a source for contaminates in our food supply (human and pet).


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

who airgas? and how about a link?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.airgas.com/


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

wait, I'm lost here... what is a source for contaminants?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ropate,

Don't feel badly, I don't understand what Rockylou was referring to either!?


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

Rockylou said:


> Be careful with that site.
> 
> On a different subject, that's a source for contaminates in our food supply (human and pet).


sorry i meant a link to back this story up i already posted a link to air gas


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

c4cache said:


> sorry i meant a link to back this story up i already posted a link to air gas


Sorry, don't mean to get off topic.


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

c4cache said:


> sorry i meant a link to back this story up i already posted a link to air gas


Sorry, don't mean to get off topic, and I'm not sure how strict this forum is wrt off topic posts.

Here're a few examples (food related):
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/10/06/china_melamine_scare/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_protein_export_contamination

Related:
http://www.marlerblog.com/
http://www.usdoj.gov/usao/mow/news2008/xuzhou.ind.htm
http://usfoodsafety.com/
http://www.recalls.gov/recent.html
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18556690/
http://www.usatoday.com/money/industries/food/2007-05-15-fda-hogs-melamine_N.htm
http://www.sciam.com/blog/60-second...hy-is-melamine-in-baby-formula-you-2008-09-24

Getting back to the subject of purchasing merchandise, just Google "alibaba scam".


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

hum, and you linked that to Airgas how?


----------



## Rockylou (Nov 5, 2008)

ropate said:


> wait, I'm lost here... what is a source for contaminants?


Ropate started the thread, so I was responding to Ropate's comment.

I thought that was the polite thing to do, and a courtesy to Ropate.

It's not a subject which interests everyone, but my friends from Australia _do_ have an interest because of recent news there.


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

ok sorry, i will bow out.


----------



## ropate (Mar 12, 2009)

ok, completely lost on the alibaba thing and how it relates to Co2....but lack of sleep has played havoc with my logical thought processes, so probably missing something completely obvious!

Back to the system, i purchased the system off ebay i was looking at (from Global Automotive in Melbourne Australia) and its perfect....great setup, easy instructions and the seller is inconstant email and phone contact for assistance! Recommend him to anyone looking for purpose built equipment. i beliee he will start distributing his various setups to LFS in Australia soon. Now to watch the plants take advantae of added Co2 and better ferts.


----------

